# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان97

## Mrnima

سلام دوستان اطلاع دارید تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان 97 چه رشته هایی داره؟ سال پیش که فقط آموزش ابتدایی بود(برا 97 برگزار میشه تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان)

----------


## last shot

مگه امسال تکمیل ظرفیت داره؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*سنجش اطلاعیشو زده ولی مفادش هنوز معلوم نیس*

----------


## Mrnima

> مگه امسال تکمیل ظرفیت داره؟


فرهنگیان بعله

----------


## Mrnima

> *سنجش اطلاعیشو زده ولی مفادش هنوز معلوم نیس*


کدوم اطلاعیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mrnima

فرهنگیان دبیری هاشو میگم ها... خودم زنگ زدم گفتن منتظر سازمان سنجش باشید اونوقت شما میگید گذاشتن

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> کدوم اطلاعیه؟؟؟؟؟


*اطلاعیه زده بود چن ساعت پیشم اومد*

----------


## Mrnima

> *اطلاعیه زده بود چن ساعت پیشم اومد*


تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان ها
نه نیمه متمرکز معلم ورزش پردیس :Yahoo (110):

----------


## loading

up

----------


## Mrnima

هل من ناصر  :Yahoo (4):

----------

